# HELP!! Foreskin infection!



## the_juniper_tree (Sep 7, 2008)

Great. i think Gabe has this- http://www.healthcentral.com/encyclopedia/408/360.html

He needs a doctor visit, I suppose. I'm going to let him run around with no diaper for most of the day and use baby powder..... Do you guys know of other natural remedies that may be helpful with this??????

I can't get him in to the doctor for a few days.... His foreskin is so swollen..... =(


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

What are his symptoms besides swelling? I doubt it's phimosis, especially if he's still peeing fine, because he probably isn't retractile at this age.


----------



## the_juniper_tree (Sep 7, 2008)

*Well, the foreskin is red and very swollen. He has a small weird yeast-looking rash on his testicles. That's actually about it. He isn't peeing AS FREQUENTLY, but he is still peeing. That's about it.







Whatever it is, it hurts him.*


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=764732

Read the thread above, it should be a sticky, but we're apparently still waiting for a moderator to make it one.

My own DS had some separation issues around 2.5 y.o. He was red/swollen/tender for about 2 days. Then it just spontaneously got better, we had a clue that it was separation because near the end he was releasing some smegma pearls.

If you think it's an issue with yeast (judging by what you said about the red testicles it could be yeast) I've heard moms here treat yeast with just some topical monistat cream.


----------



## momongeon (Oct 1, 2008)

I would avoid the baby powder it could irritate it even more. Air is good though. I hope it goes ok for you guys. I don't know how conservative your ped is but I doubt it is anything that needs a circ to cure so I would ask for conservative treatments. Does he eat yogurt? That is always good for helping with yeast.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

Our son had a yeast infection a couple of years ago. I called his doctor's nurse and told her the symptoms. I asked if it could be yeast and she said more than likely and to treat it with an OTC yeast cream (Monistat or something similar).

He was very, very swollen, red, with a little discharge and complained that it hurt when he would pee. We applied the cream to the outside of his penis and put a glob of cream on the tip of his foreskin at every diaper change (no retraction necessary). He was feeling better in 24 hours but it took almost 10 days to clear it up completely.

Try treating it for yeast. If it doesn't work or if he gets worse then take him in and insist they take a culture to figure out what it is.

Hugs to you guys!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

If it is a yeast infection over the counter 7 day monistate will clear it up. If the monistate dosnt seem to help get some over the counter bacatracin.

True Phimosis isnt possible at your ds's age unless he has been forcibly retracted since birth.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

The information on that link SUCKS







:

Quote:

Treatment for Phimosis

Antibiotics may control the infection. Hot soaks may help separate the foreskin from the glans. If they fail, a small incision is made to release it. *Circumcision is generally advised when the inflammation clears.*

For some pliant, unscarred foreskins, a preputial stretch may be used. This can even be done under local anesthesia with, for example, EMLA cream. Some surgeons may perform a preputioplasty, with the aim of increasing the diameter of the preputial ring but without excising the prepuce (foreskin).

At lease they did mention the preputioplasty but just barly. The rest is all about how they will circ and what to expect after







: The *right* antibiotics will not only help control infection but it wont come back.


----------



## pantufla (Jun 7, 2007)

If it is yeast, baby powder will make the yeast worse, not better. I would try lanolin before baby powder. OTC yeast creams (get them in the athlete's foot section of the grocery store or pharmacy will generally give you improvement in a day or two if it is yeast. If it is bacterial, Bactroban would be a good bet -- that requires a prescription from a doctor.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

That link sucks *A LOT*.

Besides, it's for adult men. You not only have a child, but a toddler. You can't diagnose phimosis in a baby or a child, even if the foreskin is swollen/infected.

And even for men, it's stupid. They go right for circumcision. Just amputate it and it will be all fine. Actually... no, that's not what they say. What they say is soak the penis in warm water make an incision *(me: not necessary at all, actually sexually damaging)* until the swelling goes down and then get circumcised *(me: can you say 'amputation'??!!)*.


----------



## asunlitrose (Apr 19, 2008)

It sounds like normal separation or yeast to me. No need to circ!


----------



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

It sounds like yeast to me as well, especially since you said he has a rash on his testicles as well.


----------

